# Do the Royal do HCG blood test



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I would really like to know is it possible to get an HCG level blood test at the Royal. I had a positive result from a FET 3 days ago and now all the symptoms I had have disapeared. I would really like to know what is going on.

Thanks I hope someone can help

Claire


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi  clairel,   if anyone can put your mind at rest, and stop you worrying  
and ofter plenty of advice, and great craic, check out the NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS, 
I hope everything will be fine   take care.
Love MOODY.XX


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Moody

Thanks for  the reply. Found out from a FF that they do.

Thanks


----------

